# [risolto] Firefox: caratteri sballati dopo ultimo update

## Gr3yFox

Dopo l'ultimo update di sistema (nei pacchetti da aggiornare non era presente firefox cmq) come era già successo quando ero passato a firefox2, al posto dei caratteri delle finestre apri file e salva pagina vedo tanti rettangoli. Tutto il resto è a posto.

L'ultima volta avevo risolto facendo downgrade e poi ri-upgrade di firefox, ma ora vedo che l'ebuild di mozilla-firefox-bin è solo una, quella che ho installato. Ho provato disinstallando e reinstallando ma niente.

Ho provato spostando da un'altra parte la cartella .mozilla, ma come l'ultima volta non ha avuto effetto.

Se servisse potrei postare il --pretend dell'ultimo update, ma è piuttosto pesante (sui 120-130 pacchetti).

Spero che qualcuno di voi sappia aiutarmi, per ora sono costretto ad usare opera.

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Dun

Problema causato dall aggiornamento di freetype. Risolvi cosi':

```

rm -r /etc/fonts ${HOME}/.fonts

emerge -1av freetype fontconfig

```

Cya!

----------

## Gr3yFox

Non ha funzionato  :Sad: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

up  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> up 

 

riesci a dirci quali pacchetti hai aggiornato???

il problema dovrebbe essere quello esposto da Dun, però  a quanto pare a te non funge.

ciauz

----------

## Gr3yFox

Certo che posso, eccoli  :Smile: 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0  USE="-doc -source" 6,683 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.1 [4.4.0-r1] USE="-debug -doc" 365 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 [0.15] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 8,340 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -gdbm -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 7,976 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.18 [1.2.14] USE="-doc" 610 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.9 [2.12.4-r1] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,835 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 [2.0.2] USE="-debug" 383 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.27 [2.6.26] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test" 4,484 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.0.235 [7.0.174] USE="nls -acl -bash-completion -livecd" 6,316 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.5-r1 [4.6.3] USE="ipv6 -debug%" 1,255 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 489 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2 [2.1.10-r3] USE="X%* zlib -bindist -debug% -doc" 1,445 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal" 96 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070227 [1.0.20050206] USE="-examples% -unicode" 356 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2 [1.0.14_rc1] 2,467 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/netpbm-10.37.0 [10.34] USE="jpeg png tiff zlib -jbig% -jpeg2k% -rle% (-svga) -xml" 2,280 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 6,347 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.1 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 84 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0-r3 [0.8.0-r2] USE="X gnome pcre -dbus -debug -doc -exif -hal -plugins -startup-notification" 6,061 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.1 [4.4.0] 1,819 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 256 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 290 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 [4.2.1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,686 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16 [2.2.0_p10] 739 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007e [2006n] USE="nls" 341 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="-debug" 363 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15 [1.4.2.03-r12] USE="-doc (-nsplugin)" 33,201 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 [6.3] USE="-doc" 545 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 47 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 108 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8 [1.1.7] USE="-debug" 246 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 [4.0.1] USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.7-r1 [1.2.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 561 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 [6.5.1] 4,512 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r7  USE="pam" 75 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1 [0.3] USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 54 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 93 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 41 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 239 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers-0.2.0  USE="-dcraw -ffmpeg -grace -tetex" 78 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager-0.3.2-r1 [0.3.2] 186 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/thunar-media-tags-0.1.2  277 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-eyes-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-0.5.1 [0.4.8] 173 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-places-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 273 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xarchiver-0.4.6  USE="-debug" 602 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.20 [0.18-r1] 420 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1 [2.10.6.3] USE="qt3" 11,976 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification" 593 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification" 260 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 [6.5.1-r1] USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif -xcb%" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="-debug -doc" 698 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.5 [3.11.3] 3,611 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.22-r1 [4.1.21] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -minimal -raid (-selinux) -static (-srvdir%)" 17,394 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-swing-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jmf-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.0-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.4-r1  USE="-doc -source" 135 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39-r2 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 3,609 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4 [1.2] USE="-debug -doc" 8,106 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/thunar-archive-0.2.4-r1  USE="-debug" 250 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 [1.6e-r1] USE="nls" 247 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8  USE="-build -symlink" 42,598 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gvim-7.0.235 [7.0.174] USE="gnome gpm gtk nls perl python -acl (-aqua) -bash-completion -cscope -motif -netbeans -nextaw -ruby" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2  3 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p15-r1 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 2,518 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.14 [2.2.12] USE="jpeg mmx* png python sse* tiff -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gimpprint -gtkhtml -hardened -lcms -mng -smp -svg -wmf" 12,536 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.0.235 [7.0.174] USE="gpm nls perl python -acl -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.2_pre20061230 [1.4.2_pre20051017] 93 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 115 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r14 [1.4.2.03-r13] USE="(-nsplugin*)" 12,889 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="-debug" 638 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="-debug" 378 kB 

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.0 [1.5.0.10] USE="crypt gnome ipv6 -bindist% -debug -ldap -mozdom% -moznopango -replytolist% -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -be% -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -hu -ja -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -pa% -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -pt_PT% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh% -zh_CN -zh_TW% (-gu_IN%) (-he%) (-ko%)" 36,684 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 [1.1.1-r5] USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint (-aiglx%)" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 5,874 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.0 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2-r3 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="midi%* nls" 959 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.02 [5.01-r2] USE="gnome jpeg opengl pam -insecure-savers -new-login -offensive -xinerama" 5,246 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-4.4.7 [4.4.6] USE="apache2 berkdb cgi cli crypt expat iconv ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pcre readline session spell ssl unicode xpm xsl zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -dbx -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) (-filepro) (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -ftp -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hyperwave-api -imap (-informix) -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -java-internal -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcal -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql -oci8 (-oci8-instant-client) -odbc -oracle7 -overload -pcntl (-pfpro) -pic -posix -postgres -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -sockets (-solid) -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xml -xmlrpc -yaz -zip (-apache%)" 4,456 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r7 [2.12r-r5] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 1,509 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.1 [4.4.0-r2] USE="gnome -battery -cpufreq% -hal% -lm_sensors -wifi" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/blender-2.44 [2.43] USE="jpeg nls png sdl -blender-game -ffmpeg -openal -openexr" 14,027 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification" 750 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="-debug -startup-notification -xcomposite" 1,608 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.1-r1 [4.4.0-r3] USE="-dbus -debug" 594 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="cups -debug -doc" 846 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.1 [4.4.0-r1] USE="-debug" 856 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.0 [0.94.3] LINGUAS="it -ca -de -el -es -es_ES -fi -fr -hu -ja -nb -nb_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -sv -zh_CN (-cs%) (-es_AR%) (-ko%) (-nl%) (-sk%) (-sv_SE%)" 587 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.4.1 [4.4.0] 487 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/orage-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="-debug" 1,515 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.1-r1 [4.4.0-r3] USE="-dbus -debug -doc -minimal" LINGUAS="it%* -be% -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -ja -ko -nl -pa% -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr% -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 2,996 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.1 [4.4.0-r1] USE="alsa -debug" 449 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="gnome -dbus -debug" 1,260 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.1 [4.4.0] USE="alsa cups -minimal -oss -xscreensaver%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2 [3.2.1-r1] USE="gnome opengl -branding -cairo -seamonkey" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r2 [2.5] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 16,221 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.20 [4.11] USE="gtk ssl" 2,106 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/vmware-server-console-1.0.3.44356 [1.0.2.39867] 23,287 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 [1.3.13-r4] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran gtk mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB 

Total: 123 packages (92 upgrades, 29 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 387,643 kB
```

----------

## crisandbea

prova a rimuovere queste  

```

 ~/.fonts 

 /var/cache/fontconfig

 ~/.fontconfig
```

 ed a ridare un 

```
emerge -1av  freetype fontconfig
```

ciao

----------

## Gr3yFox

ancora niente... forse dovevo dare i comandi con X chiuso?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> ancora niente... forse dovevo dare i comandi con X chiuso?

 

dopo aver aggiornato quei pacchetti, che file di configurazione hai aggiornato???  se lo hai fatto ovviamente, caso contrario hai dato un 

```
etc-update
```

 oppure 

```
dispatch-conf
```

----------

## Gr3yFox

```
# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # etc-update
> 
> ...

 

non mi hai risposto a questa domanda 

```
dopo aver aggiornato quei pacchetti, che file di configurazione hai aggiornato???
```

ciauz

----------

## Gr3yFox

ah ops scusa ho letto male :S

purtroppo non ho tenuto un log anche di quello, e non mi ricordo :S

è possibile che ci fossero anche dei file di configurazione dei font cmq. nei casi in cui vedo file di conf che non ho modificato accetto sempre le update, ed i file di configurazione di fonts non li ho mai toccati.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

riemergi freetype con la use 

```
bindist
```

----------

## Gr3yFox

Ho riemerso con la use nuova freetype ma continua a non cambiare niente.

----------

## Gr3yFox

ho trovato questo messaggio di errore (accidenti non avevo pensato prima a guardare possibili errori avviando da consolle)

```
(firefox-bin:22129): Pango-WARNING **: /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/pango/1.5.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Io sono su x86_64, ed in effetti la cartella pango dentro a /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib non c'è proprio...

----------

## Gr3yFox

Ok ho trovato, reinstallando emul-linux-x86-gtklib torna tutto a posto.

Grazie a tutti per la pazienza  :Wink: 

----------

